# Teichbauplan



## mic_chief (21. Sep. 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde.

Ich habe nun nach einigem lesen auch mal etwas zu Papier gebracht.
Foto 

Die Terrasse ist ca. 2,00 x 3,00 m (als Maßstab). Die gestrichelten Linien um den Teich und Filtergraben sollen Ufergräben sein, die durchgezogenen Sumpfgräben. Ich plane links am Filtergraben den Einlauf, rechts den Pumpenschacht. Den Einlauf über einen Bachlauf und oder normalen Einlauf. Ich habe mir vorgestellt 2 Bodenabläufe einzubauen und einen Skimmer. Über den Tiefenverlauf habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, soll aber mind. bis 1,50 m in die Tiefe gehen. Es kommen keine Kois und sonst auch nur wenige Fische in den Teich.

Nun meine Fragen. Hab ich irgendetwas grundlegend falsch angelegt? Könnte es Probleme geben im Bereich der Brücke, dass dort das Wasser stehen bleibt und nicht in den Filter läuft. Wenn ja wie kann ich es verhindern?

Bin für Hilfe und Vorschläge immer offen.

Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## Kolja (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Michael,

möchtest Du jetzt nach Na..gart bauen? Ich habe mir damals die Arbeitsunterlagen dort bestellt - den Betrag bekommt man ersetzt, wenn man auch dort die Folie kauft - dies war sehr hilfreich und wenige Fragen blieben offen. 
Deine Zeichnung mit Sumpf- und Ufergräben kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen. Meinst Du das unten als Ufergraben eher sumpfig? Und um den Filtergraben oben ¿ (Ironie) noch ein Ufergraben?


----------



## mic_chief (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Andrea.

Fast genau so meinte ich das. Unten einen sumpfigen Ufergraben. Rechts und oben über dem Filtergraben eher nicht so sumpfig. Meinst Du das wäre zu viel hinter dem Filtergraben noch einen Ufergraben? Ich hatte mir das so überlegt, wegen der unterschiedlichen Pflanzen die direkt in den Filtergraben und in den Ufergraben kommen können.
Und jawohl ich plane nach und mit NaturaGart. Habe die beiden Startbücher gelesen und werde mich bald bei denen in Verbindung setzen. Ebenso werde ich die Arbeitsunterlagen bestellen und dann sehen wir weiter. Aber es kann ja nix schaden, wenn sich auch die richtigen Praktiker mal meine Pläne anschauen und bewerten. Wie sagt man so schön "4 Augen sehen mehr als 2".

In diesem Sinne lieben Gruß

Michael


----------



## Kolja (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Michael,

ich habe keinen Filtergraben, aber hinter dem Filtergraben noch einen Ufergraben? Ich glaube dann wäre mir der Teich zu geteilt. Ich denke, man kann doch auch den Filtergraben mit unterschiedlich hohen Pflanzzonen versehen. Und Nährstoffe müssten ja genug dasein, dafür ist er ja da.

Viel Spaß beim Planen und Bauen

Andrea, die schon wieder einen Teich bauen könnte.


----------



## Eugen (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

hallo Michael



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube dann wäre mir der Teich zu geteilt. Ich denke, man kann doch auch den Filtergraben mit unterschiedlich hohen Pflanzzonen versehen. Und Nährstoffe müssten ja genug dasein, dafür ist er ja da.
> .



Das sehe ich genauso. 

Die unterschiedlichen Pflanzzonen kannst du mit Substrat leicht gestalten.

Noch was : Warum Bodenabläufe  

Soviel Dreck fällt m.E. nicht an.
Viel UW - Pflanzen und gut ist.

Aber, ich weiß, da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.


----------



## mic_chief (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Eugen.

Sorry, aber was meinst Du mit UW?
NG empfiehlt die Bodenabläufe um das Sediment aus dem Teich zu bekommen.

Liebe Grüße


Michael


----------



## Kolja (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Michael,

ich bin zwar nicht Eugen aber UW-Pflanzen = Unterwasserpflanzen.


----------



## Eugen (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*



			
				mic_chief schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber was meinst Du mit UW?


UW = Unterwasser  



			
				mic_chief schrieb:
			
		

> NG empfiehlt die Bodenabläufe um das Sediment aus dem Teich zu bekommen.



Welche Sedimente ?
Ich habe seit etlichen Jahren einen "naturnahen" Teich
ohne Skimmer oder sonst was und fische auch kaum vergammelte Blätter raus, von den Blättern im Herbst ganz zu schweigen.
Trotzdem sind noch die Kiesel in 120 cm Wassertiefe zu sehen.

Wenn ich Algen habe, dann einige wenige Fadenalgen.
Und "grünes Wasser" kenne ich nur von Bildern aus dem Forum.


----------



## mic_chief (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Eugen.

Au mann, da hätte ich ja auch selber drauf kommen können. 

Du hast also keinen Filtergraben, kein Sediment und glasklares Wasser? 
Dann würde es dir wahrscheinlich wie Karsten gehen, der in seinem Filtergraben absolut sauberes Substrat gefunden hat. Find ich klasse. 
Verstehe ich Dich jetzt richtig. Ich brauche nicht unbedingt einen Filtergraben, oder nur nicht unbedingt Bodenabläufe.

Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## Eugen (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*



> Du hast also keinen Filtergraben, kein Sediment und glasklares Wasser?


genauso ist es.   und keine Fische  



> Dann würde es dir wahrscheinlich wie Karsten gehen, der in seinem Filtergraben absolut sauberes Substrat gefunden hat.







> Verstehe ich Dich jetzt richtig. Ich brauche nicht unbedingt einen Filtergraben, oder nur nicht unbedingt Bodenabläufe.



Filtergraben sowieso nicht.
Einen Ufergraben auch nur bedingt. Das ist die Philosophie von Naturagart und deren "Anhänger".
Bei einer bestimmten Teichgröße und der "richtigen" Bepflanzung geht es sicher auch ohne.
Beides - Filter- und Ufergraben - sind allerdings nicht falsch.

Bodenablauf  
meiner Meinung nach ist der auch Geschmackssache ( bei einem naturnahen Teich. )

Mir war damals der Aufwand viel zu groß und ich hab ihn bis heute noch nicht vermisst.
( wieso auch   wäre eh nur zum Wasserablassen gut, aber dafür hats auch Pumpen )

Ich bin halt kein Technikfan 
Ich wollte einen naturnahen Teich schaffen, dessen Biologie ohne jeglichen technischen Krimskrams funktioniert.

Aber nochmal : Bei mir sind keinerlei Fische drin !!


----------



## Eugen (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Michael,

ich nochmal, auch wenn ich mich bei manchen unbeliebt machen werde  

Warum eigentlich einen Filter  

bei der Größe deines geplanten Teiches ( geschätzte 20.000 L ) sollten auch einige wenige __ Moderlieschen - oder so - ohne Fütterung leben können.

Das würde die "Arbeit" nach der Fertigstellung weiter minimieren.
Und du hast mehr Geld für eine gescheite Bepflanzung übrig. 

 Pflanzen sehen übrigens besser aus als irgendwelche Filtertonnen.


----------



## Clovere (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

ob Eugen da immer rein schwimmen geht?.....@keine Algen usw.


----------



## mic_chief (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Eugen.

Ich auch nochmal  

Zuerst einmal vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. So diskutiere ich gerne und erhalte immer wieder Anregungen.

Wie ich ja schon beschrieben habe, möchte ich schon ein paar Fische schwimmen sehen. Allerdings keine Kois (Ich finde sie zwar auch sehr schön, machen mir aber zu viel Aufwand). Jetzt könnte es ja sein, dass die Fische ohne meinen Willen größer werden und sich vermehren. Und vielleicht finde ich das auch noch schön. Deshalb plane ich auch einen Filtergraben. Den später anzubauen halte ich für wesentlich aufwendiger. Das schadet meiner jetzigen Planung mit wenig Fischen doch nicht? Oder doch? 
Ich hoffe ja ohne Filtertonnen auszukommen, finde sie auch nicht gerade schön.
Einen kleinen Bachlauf hätte ich jetzt auch gern, also bräuchte ich ja auf jeden Fall eine Pumpe. Und dann doch lieber direkt verbunden mit dem Filtergraben.
Mein bisheriges Leben hat mir gezeigt, dass es besser ist, wenn man etwas plant, lieber einmal richtig und dann auch etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen, als x-mal nachbessern. Kostet im Endeffekt mehr und ist doch nicht wirklich gut. O.K. kann nicht wirklich jeder, dann ist auch die kleine Lösung besser als keine, aber wenn ich die Möglicheit habe, warum nicht. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich bei den Pflanzen knausern werde. Ich liebe blühende Pflanzen (Mein Blumenhändler hat immer die Dollarzeichen in den Augen stehen wenn ich im Mai Sommerblumen kaufen komme). Das ist ja auch gerade ein Grund warum ich einen Teich anlegen möchte. Meine Pflanzenmöglichkeiten erweitern sich ja erheblich.

Aber damit hat sich immer noch nicht geklärt, ob im Bereich der Brücke das Wasser stehen bleibt. Mal schauen ob wir das noch klären können.

Liebe Grüße 

Michael


----------



## Eugen (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Michael



			
				mic_chief schrieb:
			
		

> Aber damit hat sich immer noch nicht geklärt, ob im Bereich der Brücke das Wasser stehen bleibt. Mal schauen ob wir das noch klären können.



warum sollte das Wasser dort "stehen" bleiben ?


----------



## mic_chief (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Eugen.

Auaaaaaaaa. Ich hatte jetzt komplett ein Brett vor dem Kopf. Ich habe so gedacht: Links Ablauf in den Filtergraben. Rechts Einlauf über Bachlauf. Also Kreislauf ohne die Ecke. Der Ablauf läuft aber über den Bodenablauf und da könnte ich ja einen in die Ecke legen. 
Ich glaube ich mach jetzt mal eine Woche Pause mit planen. Sehe ja die einfachsten Dinge nicht mehr.  

Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## mic_chief (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Nur zur Info. Rechts neben dem Gartenhaus soll der Teich hin. Der Kirschbaum wird weichen und das Kinderhaus wird auch nicht mehr benötigt.







Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## mic_chief (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde.

Nach dem längeren Winter steige ich jetzt wieder in die Planung ein. Ich habe mich mit NG auseinandergesetzt und der unten angehängte Plan ist herausgekommen. 

Die Tiefenzonen habe ich selbst eingezeichnet und noch nicht mit NG abgestimmt.

Einen externen Filter brauche ich nicht. Den Bachlauf/Wasserfall baue ich auch erst später. Der Übergang am Bachlauf entfällt auch.

Über eins bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren. Ich weis nicht ob ich die Aushubarbeiten selber machen soll oder vergeben. Ich kann schlecht abschätzen wie lang ich dafür brauchen würde und meine Zeit ist manchmal sehr begrenzt. D.h. ich kann mir nicht 1 Woche Urlaub nehmen. Ein kleiner Bagger stände mir zur Verfügung. Eigentlich möchte ich es ja auch unbedingt selber machen.

Die Brücke ist noch zu breit. Sie soll max. 1,00 m breit werden.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt etwas erkennen. 

Der Ufergraben hinter dem Filtergraben ist übrigens nicht mehr geplant.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Michael,..

der Plan sieht doch wirklich ganz gut aus,..

von der Dimension ähnlich wie mein Teich, den ich letztes Jahr aufgebaut habe (siehe mein Fussnotenlink)...
Mein Filtergaben ca. 2x4m ist auch etwas gleich,...  auch ala NG

Ich würde auf die Uferzone noch mehr Wert legen,.. da sind Pflanzentechnisch die schönsten Sachen möglich,..

1 Woche ist eigentlich unmöglich,,.. (zumindest bei meiner Baumethode)
mfG. Micha


----------



## axel (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Michael 


Hast Du für den Aushub Platz auf Deinem Grundstück ?
Meinen Teich ist so 5 x 5 und 16 qm ,hab den Sand  mit Schippe und Karre herausgehohlt . Würd ich Dir nicht empfehlen . 
Ein geübter Baggerfahrer kann das auch besser .

Lg
axel


----------



## mic_chief (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo ihr beiden.

@ micha
Ich hatte deinen Baubericht sehr aufmerksam gelesen. Tolle Anlage. 

Mit der Ufergestaltung bin ich gedanklich auch noch nicht fertig. Ich könnte mir vorstellen gegenüber vom Filtergraben noch 1 Meter mehr zu buddeln. Platz habe ich in diese Richtung. 

Nach hinten (hinter Filtergraben) und rechts und links bin ich festgelegt. 
Dies würde mir noch Platz für eine breite Uferzone und einen breiteren Ufergraben bringen.
Ganz sicher bin ich auch noch nicht mit der Randgestaltung. Ich plane 2 Steine (Altstadtpflaster von EHL) zu nehmen und dazwischen Folie und Ufermatte verschwinden zu lassen. Aber da kann ich mich noch nicht endgültig entscheiden.

Ich hatte mal grob geschätzt 1 Woche bis die Folie drin ist.

@ axel
Ich werde den Aushub auf dem Rasen zwischenlagern, muss aber alles raus. Rasen kann ich das eigentlich nicht nennen. Ist gemähtes Unkraut. 

Ich habe die Möglichkeit den Aushub mit einem Bobcat durch die Garage zu entsorgen.

@ all
Ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege mal bei allen Bautagebuchschreibern bedanken. Ich habe mir viel anschauen können. Und was hier so einige auf Beine stellen. RESPEKT !!!!!!! 
Ich werde mich auch bemühen meinen Bau zu dokumentieren und einzustellen. Und ja, es wird auch Bilder geben.


----------



## martin karstens (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Michael!
Würde Dir auch einen Bagger mit Schwenkschaufel empfehlen. Der ist damit in einem halben Tag fertig. Bei meinem Schwimmteich (240m2) hat er 11 Std gebraucht und dank der Schwenkschaufel fast keine Nacharbeit nötig!


----------



## mic_chief (8. März 2009)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Martin.

Würde sehr gern einen großen Bagger nehmen. Aber meine Garage ist nur 2 m hoch und einen anderen Zugang habe ich nicht. Also kann ich nur einen kleinen nutzen und muss den Rest schaufeln. :shock


----------



## Andreas P. (8. März 2009)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Zusammen,
fahre ab und an einen Minibagger. Ich würde in Deinem Fall unbedingt einen Minibagger bestellen mit Schwenkschaufel (wie Martin es empfohlen hat), damit kannst Du die Stufen toll ausarbeiten. Auch wenn Du nur einen kleinen Bagger bekommst, das Zusatzgerät macht´s!

Liebe Grüße aus dem Allgäu, Andreas


----------



## mic_chief (8. März 2009)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Andreas.

Ich wusste nicht, dass es die kleinen auch mit Schwenkschaufel gibt. Werde mich aber informieren. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Redlisch (8. März 2009)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Hallo Michael,

wir haben die groben Erdarbeiten an einen Samstag erledigt. Wen du am Freitag schon anfängst solltest du locker am Samstag fertig sein. Die Planung steht und fällt mit dem Baggerfahrer. Ein Kollege von mir hat diesen gefahren und wahre Akrobatik hingelegt, da ich an den Seiten keinen Platz mehr für ihn hatte ist er in den Teich gefahren um zu Schaufeln. Du bedienst in der Zeit das Nivelliergerät und gibst den Baggerfahrer die Daten durch. Der groben Umriss vorher abstreuen, sodass auch der Fahrer sich eine Vorstellung von deinem Vorhaben hat.

Danach folgt die Handarbeit (dieses habe ich dann alleine gemacht), diese kann man sich ja einteilen und wenn das Wetter mitspielt (bei mir hatte es immer wieder geregnet  ) sollte das auch schnell über die Bühne gehen.

Wichtig ist das du weisst was du willst, gut vorplanst und den Bagger im Auge hast.

Axel

(Siehe SIG Stand der Bauarbeiten)


----------



## Andreas P. (8. März 2009)

*AW: Teichbauplan*

Ich würde mir auch noch einen Muldenkipper besorgen (Dumper) mit Radantrieb, den kannst Du locker benutzen (und selber fahren) um den Aushub durch die Garage abzutransportieren. Minibagger gibt es ohne Kabine und  mit einer Breite unter 80cm, mit solchen Geräten fährt man zum Beispiel durch jede Tür und im Enstfall auch in den Keller!!

Viel Spass bei der Planun, ich muß jetzt bald auch wieder an mein Projekt, das ist leider etwas zurückgestellt worden. :?

Gruß, Andreas

Ach so, die Schaufel ist ein reines Anbaugerät und passt meines Wissens an jede Aufnahme, Hydraulik muß halt vorhanden sein.


----------

